
Show HN: PeerGym – A Health Club Database Made with Elixir/Phoenix - acconrad
http://www.peergym.com/?
======
acconrad
After some inspiration from this post
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10784089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10784089))
I got motivated to finish a side project I'd been working on and off for a
little while. I've been wanting to play with Elixir and Phoenix since the
Phoenix 0.13 release, so I had starting messing around with the framework over
the summer.

I had also noticed that when trying to change gyms or travel, I could never
find the info I needed from Google Maps or Yelp when it came to trying out a
new gym, so me and a friend started collecting some more in-depth information
on the health clubs in the US. So naturally this seemed like the perfect
opportunity to test out Phoenix and stretch my knowledge a bit.

Right now we have over 4000 gyms and health clubs in the database, with about
150 that have pretty complete profiles in the major metropolitan areas. We're
testing out picture reviews with a few friends we showed it to over the
weekend.

It's definitely still got a few kinks to work out, and there's a bunch more
features I want to put into it, but I felt that the holiday weekend was the
perfect time to wrap it up enough to show to the world!

Would love your feedback and any advice/tips on working with Elixir/Phoenix -
I'd also be happy to share my experience programming in Elixir/Phoenix as
well, it is a lot of fun and very easy transition for someone with a
functional and/or Ruby background.

EDIT: Mods is there a way to change the link back to HTTP, I accidentally put
in HTTPS when I don't have SSL set up (yet!)

~~~
amatxn
I've been researching and looking into Elixir & Phoenix a lot lately. What are
your thoughts having done this side project? I'm coming from a java, ruby
perspective with experience in several other languages.

------
Droned
Server internal error here

~~~
abrookewood
Same, plus certificate error.

------
crosa
Error here.

